# Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied in Frankreich



## Ribak2010 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle Anglerboard mitglieder|wavey:|wavey:.

Ich habe eine frage.

Wo kriege ich* Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied* in *Frankreich* (Grenze zu Saarland), oder für die gewässer in der umgebung. Bin schon ewig am suchen finde aber ergendwie nichts. 


Bedanke mich im vorraus für eure hilfe.

:vik:


----------



## sundown (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied in Frankreich*

Was heißt "Umgebung" genau? Für den deutschen Teil der Nied gibt es mehrere Anlaufstellen. Und im Saarland gibt es auch noch einige andere Gewässer, die vielleicht in Frage kämen. Wenn Du flexibel Richtung Saarland bist, such ich ein paar Adressen raus.
Da Du im Europa-Bereich gepostet hast, geht's Dir wohl nur um Frankreich. Da weiß ich leider wirklich gar nichts...

Gruß


----------



## Carp_fisher (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied in Frankreich*

ja da hat sundown recht wenn du im Saarland fischen willst ist der Schein kein Problem.In Frankreich kenne ich mich auch net aus ,aber vieleicht auf dem Amt in Thionville!!

Gruss CF


----------



## pgonza (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied in Frankreich*

*Hallo Ribak2010
hatte mir bei der      Société de Pêche "l'Ablette" in Guerstling, das ist hinter Niedaltdorf Telefon 0033 387783379 die Nummer von einer Frau mit dem Namen Natalie Richard besorgt. Die Frau stellt dir dann für, glaube ich,  rund 10 Euro nen Tagesschein aus. War ganz lustig. Man sitzt bei der Frau im Esszimmer und die erteilt dir dann nach einer Zeit Geschwätz nen Schein.
Ich habe schon nachgesehen...leide finde ich die Nummer von Frau Richard nicht mehr. Sollte ich sie noch finden schicke ich sie dir zu.
Mit dem Schein kannst Du dann rund um Guerstling fischen. Das tolle ist, dass dort in der Nied lauter kleine Beton- oder Holzplateaus ins Wasser gelassen sind. Man sitzt quasi in der Nied...sau geil!

Gruß
    pgonza
*


----------



## pgonza (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied in Frankreich*

So...hab die Nummer gefunden. Natali Richard Telefon 0033387784961

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Nied in Guerstling


----------



## Ribak2010 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied in Frankreich*

Vielen dank für eure hilfe 

besonders dir *pgonza*!!


werde mal die Frau anrufen und nachfragen |supergri.
melde mich dann wenn ich da war. 

:vik:VIELEN DANK:vik:


----------



## chewapchici (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied in Frankreich*

Voila,:m


http://aappma.courcellesch.free.fr/accueil/depositaire.html

hier ist ein Link der AAPPMA, (lokale Fischervereinigung) mit einigen Adressen wo die Karte zu bekommen ist.
Oder man macht es noch einfacher: jeder Lotto-Totto Laden oder Angelhändler in Frankreich verkauft die Karten auch #6.

Man kann mit einer Karte in dem eigenen Bezirk angeln aber auch im Rest von Frankreich in öffentlichen Gewässern und das ist jede Menge. Möchte man in anderen AAPPMAs angeln, so kauft man sich ein Carte de Proximité à ungefähr 31EUR hinzu und los gehts. Teiche und Seen haben manchmal ihre eigene Karte.

Perti Heil.:vik:


----------



## Ribak2010 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied in Frankreich*

Hallo :vik:

Also ich war gestern (25.02.2010) an der Nied, leider erfolgloss . War ein wenig hochwasser. Hat aber ewig spaß gemacht den terain zu durchwühlen#: .

Der Tagesschein kostet 10 Euro

Der Jahresschein kostet 70 Euro


----------



## manfred53 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied in Frankreich*

Hallo,
auch ich trage mich mit der Absicht an der Nied zu angeln. Gibt es dort Campingplätze? Vielleicht hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit. Brauche nichts Besonderes, Waschgelegenheit und WC genügen, natürlich Strom.
Danke
Manfred


----------



## esox8888 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Angelerlaubnisschein für den Nied in Frankreich*

hallo manfred53 es gibt in hemersdorf an der wackenmühle einen kampingplatz es gibt dort 3 gute plätze zum angeln mit der wathose ist man dort gut aufgehoben fluss abwärts kann man dort auch gut angeln ich fische dort hauptsächlich mit der spinnrute und habe dort schöne döbel und barsche gefangen zwar keine riesen aber dennoch schöne fische     hoffe ich konnte dir helfen lg


----------

